# Itp



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You have my good wishes in abundance for your spoo girl's well being! ITP is a difficult diagnosis to contend with. Another member here,* Manxcat*, has a mpoo, Pushkin, going through treatment for it now and he too is improving. I very much hope your girl continues to as well. So sorry this has come your way. It has to be so hard on you both. I hope your girl improves in leaps and bounds! Please keep us updated on how she's doing.:clover:


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you! She presented with auto immune Pemphigus 2 years ago...and now this. It is heart wrenching; and although the prognosis at this point is good I feel like I am just waiting for another shoe to fall. She is a wonderful dog; funny, smart, and naughty all rolled into one fur ball.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my goodness, you and she sure have been through a lot! I imagine that Immune Pemphigus may have been quite painful for her. I can well understand you living with apprehension about what may come next. I had a bitch (not a poodle) with Immune-Mediated Hemolytic Anemia years back. So frustrating and sad to see dogs (and people!) subject to such an array of autoimmune diseases.:sad: Fingers crossed for you and your girl!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. But glad she's responding to the medication. I will keep you and your dog in my thoughts. There are so many darn immune system problems. I wonder where they ever originated. It must be so hard to contend with. Wishing you the best outcome possible.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

sending good thoughts your way....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your girl and for you. I pray she continues to respond well to the meds and that she is able to have a full, long life.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

The vet was pleased today. Her platelet count was up in the normal range. She is starting to decrease the meds and doesn't need to see her for two weeks. Perhaps we've passed the critical stage..and are on our way to good health. When she is completely stable I will be asking questions on changing her diet; and ideas for "triggers" that may be causing these scary episodes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopes for the best for your Spoo. Glad to see she's improving and hope her crisis is over for now! She'll be in our 'poodle prayers' for sure!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Be thinking of her,she sounds like a lovely girl,always such a worry when they develop thus sort of thing. Best wishes to you from England.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry to hear of another poodle with this rotten condition, you all have my heartfelt sympathies.

Our Pushkin is 3 also, and was diagnosed with IMT about 4 months ago but has only just got up into a reasonable platelet count.

Is your spoo just on steroids or did you have to go down the azathioprine etc route? I think the thing I have found most distressing is the change in our mpoo from a fun-loving clown to a food-obsessed peeing machine due to the meds. He's still a loving dog though thankfully.

Anything I can do to help/advise, please just ask - I have had so much wonderful support from other posters on here and will gladly try and help in any way I can. This forum is what has got me through the last few months with this.

Sending you and yours all my very best wishes and prayers, and please keep us updated on your spoo's progress.

Big hugs
Manxcat
x


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Sending wishes for her good health.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

We went with the azathioprine etc route...and yes the food obsessed/peeing machine is what she has turned into...except she pukes and burps too! This is her second bout with auto immune issues - but she seems to respond to treatment fast. Her skin cleared up within 2-3 weeks of treatment and her platelet count was at 210K yesterday..two weeks ago she was at 7.5K- with internal bleeding and severe bruising. I don't feel as panicked as I did a week ago..but more fearful long term. From what I've read this is such an unpredictable disease and no two cases seem alike. 

First they told me 20% chance of survival...hospitalized her for 3 days...I sobbed and didn't sleep.

Then she responded and got some better and I was obsessed with her breathing, poop, and mood. I sobbed and didn't sleep.

Now I'm cautiously relaxing some...sleeping with one hand on her side. 

I hate that I'm so attached to her...and that this hurts so much...but love that I love her so much and she brings me joy.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh I know, it hurts so much when you realise what this diagnosis can bring. But 210 is a great reading! Pushkin's last one was still only 103, so a ways to go yet. When he was first diagnosed it was only 5 so big scary time.

We've just done it with prednisolone at the moment, but he's now down to monthly blood tests. They have to sent to a specialist lab in the UK as we don't have the facilities for other than a basic test here. We were expecting to have to take him over to the UK for treatment, but fortunately our vets have been brilliant at liaising with the lab and vet hospital on our behalf.

We'd only had Pushkin for a couple of weeks when we found the initial bruising and then got the tests and diagnosis. I was absolutely gutted to say the least, but in some ways pleased that we'd got him as his previous owner probably would not have found or treated it. It is so hard to watch him go through this though.

But it really sounds like your baby is heading in the right direction, and that you have got great veterinary support.

Yes it is a horrible condition and very unpredictable so hard to come to terms with and live with, but there are LOADS of positive outcomes out there so don't get too down! And if you believe in the power of positive thinking - there will be so much positive energy coming from members of this forum being directed straight to you and your spoo 

Feel free to PM me anytime you need to


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I faced this with Swizzle. Swizzle's first count was six but it gradually came up to normal with no treatment. The cause of his low blood count is unknown, idiopathic, and I know we dogged a bullet. This is unpredictable and I pray that your dog and Pushkin have a spontaneous recovery too. It took quite a while for me to stop looking for signs of poetical hemorrhaging. I was comforted by the fact that someone I know from obedience class has a Skipperkee with this condition and has successfully managed it for years. Do keep positive, it is wonderful news that she is responding so well to treatment.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

My girls under eye lid is bright red...worse on one side but obvious on both...this is new since diagnosed with ITP - she been vetted and they haven't said anything...but it seems worse today...any thoughts?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

This might be something as straightforward as a bit of conjunctivitis. Don't know what the weather is like where you are, but I know that if it is windy my tpoo gets irritated eyes sometimes, and also if we've been on the beach sometimes. Is the eye a bit gunkier or more watery than usual? It may be she's just had something in it that has caused the redness. Pippin often gets one eye worse than the other, even if it is weather-related.

The problem with a dog with an auto-immune condition is that any time there is a pinkness or anything that resembles bruising I, for one, go into major panic mode. It is natural as you have to keep such a close eye on your dog for any signs of problems.

If you haven't tried it, maybe just a bathe with warmish water on a cotton pad if you have any, just at the corner of the eye. Also, maybe you could give the vet a ring - perhaps they have a nurse that could take a quick look just to reassure you? My vets are extremely tolerant of my "panic" modes and frequently graciously assure me that things are fine...! But if it is getting worse I wouldn't leave it too long until you get it checked, as even if it is conjunctivitis she may need some medication.

Let us know how she does.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Her eye has continued to get increasingly red and expanding all around the outside of the eye... throughout the weekend. I will take her up to the vet tomorrow to have her checked out. She also was puking up fresh red blood today - it wasn't a lot but with fresh snow it looked pretty scary. Her stools looked fine. It was just the once and none since.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh - yes definitely a vet visit then! A little blood goes a long way, especially in snow, but any blood with her condition is worrying.

Please let us know how she goes on at the vets, won't you? Sending best wishes and a big hug :hug:


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Her internal medicine specialist wasn't in today...so no vet visit. I did call and her vet should call me back sometime today...Things are ok, no more puking blood, normal stools, and no additional bruising. So will have to wait until Friday to see her vet - or follow what she suggests.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Good news...Noel's platelet count is holding steady at just under 200k !! WE get to cut prednisone! The vet commented that her belly was less tender and felt she was overall doing well. Gave anti-biotic eye drops for her eye...thought it was a little conjunctivitis. WE discussed changing her Science Diet to a grain free, fyi the vet wasn't sure this would improve her immune system. She did say she will not recommend or will limit immunizations. For now I have to trust that she is getting better even though she still is not quite her bouncy self.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good news for sure! I also have to say I'd probably trash the Science Diet for a higher quality food that is Grain Free too. Go to FoodAdvisor for some better choices!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pleased to hear the good report! Better food, and even better news for the future, that's what I say!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh that's such a great report. Yipee!


?Suddenly?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yippeeeeee!!!!! That is SUCH good news!

I am sure you will see Noel pick up in mood once the pred is reduced - it has definitely changed Pushkin's personality, but everyone I have discussed this with says it gets better once the meds are down. We have also resigned ourselves to not immunising but that's a worry for another day! 

Both mine are on Science Diet, and get protein supplemented with fresh boiled chicken. We are hoping to get Pushkin at least onto a better food soon, but he came from a place he was being fed a really bad diet so it was slowly, slowly.

I cannot tell you how pleased I am for you! Big happy dances going on this side of the Atlantic!! 

:beerclank::cheers::cheers2::clap2:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic news, I am sure you were scared silly. Thank goodness the eye issue was just conjunctivitis.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

*Getting better and better!*

Noel is doing well; her platelet count is 250K now and we are beginning to wean her off meds. She gained a few pounds so we are looking forward to warmer weather to walk off some of our winter weight...both of us. 

I am pleased to say I had excellent veterinary care; I had never used this emergency clinic but I was very impressed. They also seemed to tolerate an anxious momma well.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad to hear that things are going well!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What_ wonderful_ news!:clap2: I can hear your relief, and gratitude. I'm so glad to hear about Noel's good progress. May it continue on and on!:clover:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Briliant!! That is such good news! I guess the first test after the "woo hoo" one must be a bit nerve wracking, so great that Noel is not only continuing to maintain great numbers but indeed increasing them.

Long may the good news continue, so very pleased for you!

Our Pushkin goes for his next test tomorrow, so hoping for some good news here too by Monday


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Great news !!! I am so happy that your girl is doing so well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tremendous sigh of relief, love to hear such good news.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A big sigh of relief here, too - so good to hear that she is doing well.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you everyone...this has been a hard journey. I'm thankful I didn't have to walk it alone. Your encouragement, positive thoughts, and prayers were much appreciated.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just saw this thread. So sorry you guys are going though all this. Sending hugs your way. I wish I knew what ITP is.

Rick


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Rick here is a link. The closest human disease I can think of would be hemophilia.you have to constantly be on the lookout for hemorraging.

https://ahdc.vet.cornell.edu/clinpath/modules/coags/acqtbtp.htm


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Rick: It is horrible! ITP stands for Immune mediated thrombocytopenia/with Ecchymotic hemorrhage 

Now you understand why it's just called ITP...this was my girl's (she is 3) second experience with autoimmune problems. The body begins to attack it's self, sometimes it is the skin, platelets, or red blood cells, or things like arthritis, or other autoimmune issues. The mediated part is that it is spontaneous rather than caused by something like cancer. 

Autoimmune issues can be found in Poodles - and it can be fatal. 

Hope that helps to explain.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Rick here is a link. The closest human disease I can think of would be hemophilia.you have to constantly be on the lookout for hemorraging.
> 
> https://ahdc.vet.cornell.edu/clinpath/modules/coags/acqtbtp.htm


Yikes, thanks for the link. I'll make sure the hugs I'm sending are gentle hugs.

Rick


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

*Platelet Drop*

The blood test revealed a significant drop in Noel's platelet count today. She has only been off all her medication about a week...well back on the meds. 

I am not looking forward to going back to food obsession; and drinking and peeing constantly. I feel discouraged and sad. This looks like we are in for a long haul.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear this discouraging news. It has to so difficult to withstand the unpredictability of ITP. Tough letdown, and so hard to have to brace yourself again for side effects of treatment. Bummed for you and Noel. I wish things were different for you.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry that the blood work was not good ! You and Noel are in my thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So sorry to see that tapering off the meds has resulted in a relapse. I hope things turn around sooner than later for you and Noel.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping things will get better for your dog and for you.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so sorry you are going through this - it is so sad our beloved pets get the same/similar health issues we get. What makes it worse is they can't tell us where it hurts!!

I read on Canine Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia (ITP) | Seattle Veterinary Specialists website that treatment could be a few months for remission to take place. (Sorry, I don't know how to do these web links ).

Best wishes for both of you.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow!! My link automatically worked!! Yeah!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I had no ideal about this until Max's thread. It sounds so scary and awful. So sorry your girl has this, I hope she continues to get better.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry about the platelet drop. I hope you can just look for little things that are good that are happening every day and not let the disease overwhelm you. 

This is hard for you but you must try to find something positive to cling to...I think a miracle is in order here. Please know that we are all supporting you and sending you healing vibes, prayers, love and hugs...


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Feelingdoc, I am soooo sorry to hear that Noel's levels have dropped again. Was it by much? She was up to over 200k which is good, so hopefully it will be a temporary blip and things will go back up again.

You know I share your pain with this - it is a cruel horrible disease - and dealing with the steroid side effects is a pain in the butt. 

We're doing the reduction really slowly month by month and are soon going to have the first "reduced dose" blood test but it is like living with a ticking clock - you never know when things are going to plummet again.

I really hope and pray that Noel's levels will pick up again and stabilise quickly and she will eventually get off the meds for good.

Meantime, sending you big hugs and hope for better news soon. :hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I hate reading bad news, so I'm going to have to find more ways to make good wishes for Noel! I'll find a wishing well, a lucky penny,a falling star, and have a 'talk' with the powers that be, cross all my finger and toes, for better days to come for both you and Noel!!!!!! Big gentle hugs to you both!!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

oops double post...............


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Today's visit with the vet was not as good as I had hoped. Platelet count for Noel is still low...not in the dangerous range but low enough we are once more increasing medication. I wonder if others have experienced the up and then the relapse cycle...? How do you feel about long term (maybe life long) prednisone treatment? Any thoughts?


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that the numbers were not as high as you had hoped ...long term Pred use is not ideal but if she needs it is the only choice. I have had dogs that were on long term Pred and lived to be teenagers. 

You are both in my thoughts and prayers...hang in there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this - hope Noel is soon back on track. 

As regards living with long term steroid use, I'd guess if you can get down to a low maintenance dose then it would be do-able. Not ideal, but in humans it happens a fair bit - you just have to keep a check on the liver and so forth.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

The pred will stop when her numbers return over 150K then she will be maintained on azathioprine. There are less side effects on the asa. Yes the doctor will monitor her liver. I guess I just though she'd completely recovered and had to regroup a bit when her numbers began to crater.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> The pred will stop when her numbers return over 150K then she will be maintained on azathioprine. There are less side effects on the asa. Yes the doctor will monitor her liver. I guess I just though she'd completely recovered and had to regroup a bit when her numbers began to crater.


Well as a human that is on azathioprine long term, I can say I've not had any side effects and have been on them over a year now (and will probably be for ever, liver willing).

It's always such a downer when the numbers drop but try not to get too disheartened :hug:


----------

